# Barley Fest-Akron, OH 10/04



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's not really a herf, but it could be...

Barley Fest at Lock 3 in Akron
Saturday October 4 - 2pm-11pm
Featuring Beer, Wine, Food Vendors and Live Entertainment.
A $5.00 admission will get you $5.00 in Food and Beverage tickets.
Proceeds go to Guns and Hoses
http://www.lock3live.com/community.aspx

I went to this last year it was a great time. Food and beverage tickets are $1 each. 1 ticket will get you a sample of a beer, 5 tickets will get you a full cup. Besides the beer there is food, a cornhole tournament, live bands...and beer. If anyone else shows up there can also be a herf.

I am shooting to be there around 3, If anyone else in the NE Ohio contingent of CS wants to go, PM me and we can try to arrange something.


----------

